# Game Thread: Sunday March 19 vs Boston



## Gonzo

_* VS*_
























*Indiana* - *(33-30)* 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








*Boston* - *(27-38) * 

*Tip-off – Sunday, March 19, 2006 - 3:30pm et*
*Where* – *Conseco Fieldhouse*










*Probable Starters*

    

*Johnson / Jackson / Stojakovic / Foster / Pollard

Reserves

      

Croshere / Jones / Tinsley / Granger / Harrison / Jasikevicius / Gill

Pacers Injuries

 - Groin *

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.9 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.8 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.5 
*Steals *- Jermaine O'Neal 2.2 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.2 
*FG% * - J. O'Neal .468
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic .916
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic .422












*Probable Starters*

     

*West / Szczerbiak / Pierce / Gomes / LaFrentz

Reserves

       

Allen / Green / Greene / Jefferson / Jones / Olowokandi / Scalabrine

Celtics Injuries

 - Shoulder
 - Achilles *

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Paul Pierce 27.3 
*Rebounds* - Paul Pierce 6.7
*Assists *- Paul Pierce 4.8
*Steals *- Paul Pierce 1.43
*Blocks* - Raef LaFrentz .91
*FG% *- Delonte West .493
*FT%* - Wally Szczerbiak .892
*3PT%* - Wally Szczerbiak .406

*







*

*







 - Scored 23 points last game vs. Kings*








* - Scored 34 points last game vs. Miami*

*Key Matchup:*
Peja Stojakovic vs Wally Szczerbiak

*Previous games vs Celtics this year:*
Wednesday, Dec. 14-
L 71-85

Friday, March 3-
L 98-99

*Preview*



*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 98
Celtics 92_

*Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Revenge!!!...can't let the C's beat us in our building after that impressive, and emotional victory last night, unfortunetly I see Paul having another great night, but hopefully he'll be the only one, we should easily come out with the W. though...

Last night was the beggining of big things for us, major winning streak coming our way....

*P's 103 - C's 92*



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## #16is#1

Pacers: 101
Celtics: 90


----------



## Pacersthebest

99-89 Pacers


----------



## Auggie

we got momentum after the win against Sacto, lets not throw it away :cheers:

pacers 94
celtics 80


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers 96
Celtics 91


----------



## Banjoriddim

Pacers 102
Celtics 95

btw I hope to see Petja and Danny both on the floor at the saim time again.


----------



## absolutebest

Banjoriddim said:


> Pacers 102
> Celtics 95
> 
> btw I hope to see Petja and Danny both on the floor at the saim time again.


Me too... can you imagine those two playing with Jermaine and a full-speed Tinsley. That, my friends, is scary. The Gift will show Ryan Gomes who the _real_ rookie stud is...

Pacers 96
Boston 88


----------



## StephenJackson

Time to get back to playing like the real Pacers. Why isn't Tinsley starting yet?


----------



## bbasok

Pacers-103
Celtics-96


----------



## STUCKEY!

Celtics 105 Pacers 103
Paul Pierce drops 57 points 12 rebounds 3 assist and hits the game winner


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> Time to get back to playing like the real Pacers. Why isn't Tinsley starting yet?



Yeees siiir!!!, and I'm guessing because we don't want misfortunate again by getting him in there too early, but I'm loving him right now though, he played good the whole game, but he shone in the 4th...
and hit 2 clutch FT's to finish it off...

Let's pray he gets even healthier, and in no time he should be starting Jax, let's just take as much precaution as we possibly can with J.T., and let's get this W....:cheers:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## bbasok

SHEED! said:


> Celtics 105 Pacers 103
> Paul Pierce drops 57 points 12 rebounds 3 assist and hits the game winner



I'll give you all my ucash points if "Paul Pierce drops 57 points 12 rebounds 3 assist and hits the game winner"


----------



## Pacers Fan

bbasok said:


> I'll give you all my ucash points if "Paul Pierce drops 57 points 12 rebounds 3 assist and hits the game winner"


If Pierce goes for 50+, the game won't be close at all, and he won't need a game winner.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> If Pierce goes for 50+, the game won't be close at all, and he won't need a game winner.



LOL...Yep...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## STUCKEY!

Lol i do have a feeling that Pierce will come out firing though


----------



## Pacersthebest

SHEED! said:


> Lol i do have a feeling that Pierce will come out firing though



Could be, but as long as we win, I really don't care.


----------



## absolutebest

SHEED! said:


> Celtics 105 Pacers 103
> Paul Pierce drops 57 points 12 rebounds 3 assist and hits the game winner


What's up with the Knicks beating good teams?


----------



## absolutebest

SHEED! said:


> Celtics 105 Pacers 103
> Paul Pierce drops 57 points 12 rebounds 3 assist and hits the game winner


And he's just being a pest like his man 'Sheed. I can't wait to watch their bubble burst. And I like Paul Pierce, by the way.


----------



## absolutebest

Big game tomorrow and this board is dead. Guess that it is Saturday... I'm sick and bored and want to talk Pacers, though :curse:... Guess a flick will have to do. I can't wait to see what Granger does...


----------



## Gonzo

absolutebest said:


> Big game tomorrow and this board is dead. Guess that it is Saturday... I'm sick and board and want to talk Pacers, though :curse:... Guess a flick will have to do. I can't wait to see what Granger does...


The Pacers board is always pretty dead on the weekends when we don't have games. This is why we need an off-topic forum, we could be talking about March Madness or something.


----------



## absolutebest

Yeah, we really need to get an "OT: March Madness" thread going!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Live on the fast lane???...Well than....*MAKE SURE TO BET ON THIS GAME!!!* 


Just don't lose your shirt....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Grangerx33

I'm calling it now before it even starts. EVERY time we playt he Celtics the refs screw us like I have never seen before. The refs are so bad every game between the two teams. So I predict Refs-60, Celtics-20, Pacers -75.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Danny Granger's mid-range jump shot is really good now.

6-2 Indy with 10:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Too much scoring early on.

12-10 Indy with 8:40 left in the 1st.

Peja just missed an easy rebound which led to a Szczerbiak 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan

AJ with a nice pass to Foster for the reverse layup. Our offense is great. Jackson to Foster!

18-11 Pacers with 7 minutes left in the first.

9 assists already!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger passes to Peja for the 3!

21-11 with 6:49 left in the first! Wow.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Jackson with a really nice pass to Foster. That was Tinsley-like.

24-13 Indy with 5:39 left in the 1st.


----------



## Auggie

we're hitting everything 

24 points with 6 minutes remaining in the first quarter  :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger hits another right side mid-range jumper.

33-21 Indy with 2 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice shooting by our boys so far, over 75% for the quarter, and Pierce has been pretty much contained...but it is only the 1st qtr..

Let's keep it up...





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

It's like Peja doesn't wanna shoot...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Wally coming back...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Timeout...31-40 Pacers mid way in the 2nd...

*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Playing real good so far, let's just keep on containg Paul, and we should be aight...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Granger down hard for the second game in a row. That didn't look like a block, either.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice drive by The Gift, but what no foul??

35-43 Us...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Danny Granger walks to the bench holding his hip. This better not be anything worse than a bruise.

43-35 Indy with 6:45 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan

What was that? Harrison was shoved out of bounds. That was a foul.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Paul just got fouled while driving, made 1 of 2...


Tinsley shoots the J., misses but The Hulk all effort by trying to save it...

Timeout... 


38-43 Indy...





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> What was that? Harrison was shoved out of bounds. That was a foul.



If it was Paul he would've got that whistle...but it's cool cause he's earned it, but come on refs pick it up baby...







*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Jax isos too much...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pierce missing FT's...


A.J. back in...Peja shoots misses, rebound A.J. pass to Jax basket good!!!..

Gomes comes bacl, then The Gift shoots, and once again scores...,

Foul on Indy...

Gomes makes 1 of 2..


42-49 Us


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Hey Peja where's the D.???



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Did Harrison even touch Gomes? How was that a foul?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL..Great block by Danny, but Pierce got a 3..


AND again Anthony tries to be the hero closing the half, misses really ugly, and stupid foul to end the 1st. 1/2...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

53-53 at the half. Way to blow the lead, Indy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Did Harrison even touch Gomes? How was that a foul?



Pathetic call, and he makes both to add insult to injury...all tied 53-53...

I can't believe we let them back...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I can't believe we let them back...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


Well you see this very often with a big lead after the 1st quarter, you can better make a run at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> Well you see this very often with a big lead after the 1st quarter, you can better make a run at the end of the 3rd.



LOL...Yeah never mind I'm not surprised at all we let them back, but we ain't gonna lose this...believe me...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We're shooting pretty good, over 50%...it's just we gotta pick up our D....


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

All right... I was watching March Madness... but now I got the game on radio on my CPU. I am here and ready to watch, errr, listen to us get the "W"!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We letting them get points too eaily from the paint...

Gotta stop that...

C's by 4...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Lucky that went in for Jax,,



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

"That's like giving them two points" is what they said on the radio.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pierce blows the wide open dunk!

57-53 Celts with 10 minutes left in the 3rd


----------



## absolutebest

Jack is actually shooting a respectable % today. Nice.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Grange rties the game at 61. Another mid-range jumper.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

They getting wide open shots, lucky that last 1 didn't go in, but The Gift comes back with an nice J...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

The Gift has the touch!


----------



## absolutebest

Way to go, Jackson. Blow a lay-up and get a "T". Nice. There is the Jack I know.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

What's up with that T on S-Jax...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

C'mon, Hulk. We need you right now!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

About time Peja tried to something....fnally get's fouled while driving...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

LOL...Nice effort though A.J...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Peja: Do you mind giving just a little more effort on rebounds coming directly at you?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice!!..T on Wally...

Pejas shoots and misses...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Pacers Fan said:


> Peja: Do you mind giving just a little more effort on rebounds coming directly at you?


Also, would you mind hitting your free throws? You know, you are 2nd in the league.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> Peja: Do you mind giving just a little more effort on rebounds coming directly at you?



Playing horrible...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

That last move by The Hulk reminded me of NBA 2k6...


At least Jones is playing good though...





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

uke: C's leading by 4...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Freddie, hit your free throws... 2-point ballgame.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Nice isolation by Tinsley.

72-71 Celtics with 30 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Stupid FT's...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Fred Jones said:


> I'm calling it now before it even starts. EVERY time we playt he Celtics the refs screw us like I have never seen before. The refs are so bad every game between the two teams. So I predict Refs-60, Celtics-20, Pacers -75.



Yep....Nice call!!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

So, grabbing an arm is a flagrant?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Nice 3 Peja...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacers Fan said:


> So, grabbing an arm is a flagrant?


Yeah pathetic, and weak foul..




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Come on Hulk, what kinda foul was that yo...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Boom baby... stop playing like this... Letting Allen get a lay-up like that... Thought that it would edit that... lol


----------



## Pacers Fan

Hey, Tinsley, would you mind not bricking so many threes? The crowd is booing you like Stephen Jackson now.


----------



## absolutebest

Tinsley can't shoot right now. Pathetic.


----------



## absolutebest

Pacers Fan said:


> Hey, Tinsley, would you mind not bricking so many threes? The crowd is booing you like Stephen Jackson now.


LMAO!!


----------



## absolutebest

Gomes... defense is pathetic. Losing to a team that has nothing to play for. Nice shot, A.J.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Horrible,,,


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

If we don't score here and get a stop, this one is probably over. Another loss to another club player.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

We have no low post D., just letting them walk for the 2...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Let's go, Freddie, Hit 'em both...


----------



## absolutebest

absolutebest said:


> Let's go, Freddie, Hit 'em both...


Yep... let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutebest

Damn you, Hulk... at least he made one. Play some defense, you disgraces...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

This is ridiculous...

Game's all but over...

And again The Hulk gets mauled and no foul...





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Wally Z lay-up, goodnight, Pacers. I'm out of here. I'm not going to waste any more time on this team today. Pathetic. I don't even have the words for this loss. Jermaine, we need you back, buddy.


----------



## absolutebest

P-holic, where was that puke smile you had? This game deserves several of those...


----------



## absolutebest

Jackson sucks... trade that piece of ****. I'm really out of here now. :curse:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Game over...

Simply pathetic, Jackson shooting bricks, no one else wants to shoot...


Pathetic...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson

absolutebest said:


> Jackson sucks... trade that piece of ****. I'm really out of here now. :curse:


I refuse to blame this game on Jackson. Too many people here make him the scapegoat for games that the team loses as a whole.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Garbage...Peja remains a ghost in the 2nd. half of games, and Runi no where to be found, I forgot he was even playing with us....No D...No one wants to shoot, patrhetic FT's...justa horrible night...

Player of the game : The Refs, and Peja's defense....





*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Leuteris

why he substituted peja when he started with 3-4 fg ?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

StephenJackson said:


> I refuse to blame this game on Jackson. Too many people here make him the scapegoat for games that the team loses as a whole.



I feel you on that, when everyone else get's the ball, they pass it around stupidly, and either commit a turnover, or force a bad shot...and again where the :curse: was Peja, sometimes Jackson get's the ball late in the shotclock, where he has no other choice but to force a shot...he still shot way too many stupid shots, but everybody needs to get blamed...

Why no one want's to shoot is beyond me, but if this keeps up...I don't even wanna imagine it...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Leuteris said:


> why he substituted peja when he started with 3-4 fg ?



I have no clue, but it might of been his horrible D...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> I refuse to blame this game on Jackson. Too many people here make him the scapegoat for games that the team loses as a whole.


The whole team sucked after the first 6 minutes. Tinsley was 2-12, Harrison 0-5, Jackson 6-17, and even Granger cooled after the first quarter. AJ was the only solid player, and even he made some bad plays. Why didn't Sarunas play?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Why didn't Runi played???..Question of the week, 

Punishment maybe...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Why didn't Runi played???..Question of the week,
> 
> Punishment maybe...


It's probably because Jasikevicius has been complaining about the American game and the Pacers.


----------



## Pacersthebest

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Why didn't Runi played???..Question of the week,
> 
> Punishment maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


He wouldn't turn this game around, whole team played bad.


----------



## absolutebest

StephenJackson said:


> I refuse to blame this game on Jackson. Too many people here make him the scapegoat for games that the team loses as a whole.


Well, he was the worst of the bunch today. At the end of the game he ruined any chance that we had by taking two terrible shots, maybe three, in a row and letting Pierce school him. Maybe it's just that I listen to the radio and Slick comes down pretty hard on the guy. Let's just say that he is not a fan. Tinsley was actually worse. So, there, I'll put some blame on him too. Harrison did play poorly, so he gets some as well. As does Peja for his defense.

One guy I will never blame is Foster. I have never, ever in my life not seen him leave it all on the floor. He's getting double-doubles every game and playing good defense. Just trying to be positive about something.

As for us offensively, why not get Croshere some minutes? He couldn't have done any worse than the Hulk today.


----------



## absolutebest

And I understand that sometimes he has to force offense because of J.O. being out and all, but what is up with all of the brick three-point shots? Take it to the rim, Jack. Take a page out of Paul Pierce's book... take it to the hole strong, draw contact, hit the free throws.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pacersthebest said:


> He wouldn't turn this game around, whole team played bad.



Yeah, but at least give the kid 5 mins. at best...

Why did we spend our minimun on him, if he's not gonna play...

Besides Jackson, he's been the only player to not miss a game because of injury this whole season, and you gotta admire that with the ways things happen around here, but at least give him 5 mins. that's all Im saying...he deserves at least that...




*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Gonzo

It's probably a good thing I didn't watch this game... Sounds like it was pretty ugly.

So Saras and Pollard haven't been playing lately? I know what's up with Pollard, but I know nothing about Saras. Was he even dressed?


----------



## absolutebest

I don't know about watching, but listening to this game was terrible. The defensive effort was pathetic. We made Delonte West look like Dwayne Wade. :eek8: 

As for Saras, I heard that Carlisle shortened the PG rotation to A.J. and Tinsley now that Freddie is back at SG. That is where he was getting his minutes, at the 2 spot.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> It's probably a good thing I didn't watch this game... Sounds like it was pretty ugly.


It's amazing, because the first 6 minutes of the game might've been the best basketball we've played all year. After that, we were terrible.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Until we learn how to close games, and play 48 minutes, we're gonna have many more stupid losing nights....

And at least Runi has an excuse, but where the .. was Peja??/...or his defense for that matter...






*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan

Final Score- 103-88 Celtics

Sheed wins for being the only person to guess the Celtics


----------



## Gonzo

> 10000.00 points donated to SHEED! successfully!


Congrats.


----------



## Auggie

we're playing horrible, and carlisle you have someone who might turn this around but you refuse to use him... jasikevicius' talent is wasted sitting on the bench and not playing, when he imo is the 3rd best player in our roster..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Auggie said:


> jasikevicius' talent is wasted sitting on the bench.




Exactly, that's what I'm saying too....

Good post Auggie....



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## absolutebest

Auggie said:


> we're playing horrible, and carlisle you have someone who might turn this around but you refuse to use him... jasikevicius' talent is wasted sitting on the bench and not playing, when he imo is the 3rd best player in our roster..


3rd best player? Hmmm... Jermaine is better... Peja... yep... Granger... uh-huh... Foster... no doubt... Jackson... he hasn't shot any worse than Saras and at least he's athletic... A.J. has been much more consistent...

Sick of playing this game yet?


----------

